# Yosemite - Which Is The Best Campground??



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We want to try and make it to Yosemite this year, but we are not sure which campground is the best. We have a 31RQS so we are limited to which campgrounds we can use. According to the reservation site, we may camp in Lower Pines, North Pines, Wawona, Toulumne Meadows.

Anyone have thoughts or opinions on these sites? Do you have suggestions for other sites?

Any help is appreciated.

Azthroop


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Many years ago, we stayed at Tuolumne Meadows. It was flat-out awesome, even if it was a long way from the valley. I'd stay there again.

Bill


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

azthroop said:


> We want to try and make it to Yosemite this year, but we are not sure which campground is the best. We have a 31RQS so we are limited to which campgrounds we can use. According to the reservation shttp://www.outbackers.com/forums/style_images/1/folder_editor_images/rte-image-button.pngite, we may camp in Lower Pines, North Pines, Wawona, Toulumne Meadows.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts or opinions on these sites? Do you have suggestions for other sites?
> 
> ...


The max trailer length for any campground in the Vally is 26'. Many of the loops in the campgrounds are very narrow and do not accommodate longer trailers.

There are several private owned campgrounds just outside the parks various entrances that take lager trailers.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> Many years ago, we stayed at Tuolumne Meadows. It was flat-out awesome, even if it was a long way from the valley. I'd stay there again.
> 
> Bill


can u give an apprasial of toulumne, we are going there and we are concerned about weather and altitude. We will be there in early july


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

If you plan on spending time in Yosemite Valley, I recomend staying in Lower Pines. We stayed there in our 31rqs and fit just fine. I believe we were in site 38 and I'm pretty sure 43 will work as well. They have a few sites designated as 40' motorhome sites, so any of those should work for you. Yes the roads are narrow but just take your time and don't cut the corners too tight. 
It is difficult to get the 40' sites during the summer so make sure you are on the reservation web site before they open up so you can be ready to get your spot.

--Greg


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

We have tent camped in Yosemite many times in the past and would recommend the valley floor for a first-time visit. My favorite sites are in the Upper and Lower Pines campgrounds, especially those near the river.


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd be curious if you could get a reservation. I've been trying to reserve a spot in the park in early August without success. I have a spot reserved at Yosemite Lakes which is outside the park, but I'm going to continue to try to get in the park.

John


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm partial to the KOA in *Mariposa*, just off the extremely scenic Highway 49 and the Gold Rush era towns.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you for the suggestions. My worry was how well I would fit in the spots - but I think I will take Folsom Five's suggestion and stay in Lower Pines.

I say that like I have a reservation!!! HA! Now I will begin the quest for the elusive reservation.

Thanks to all.

Azthroop


----------

